# Elizabeth Warren overstates Scott Brown's title as Wall Street's favorite



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Reuters


Elizabeth Warren overstates Scott Brown's title as Wall Street's favorite Boston Globe - ‎1 hour ago‎

The image of Elizabeth Warren loomed over her rivals as they met last night for the first debate among the contenders for the Massachusetts Democratic Party's 2012 US Senate primary campaign.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Interesting that the Globe would publish a piece detrimental to the liberal law professor.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

This bitch is going to jump on the Wall street thing with those Occupy fools? She must not have much of a platform besides "I am a Democrat".


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

No one knows a thing about Warren except that she's a Harvard Law professor and a Democrat, but on the day she announces her candidacy, she's statistically dead-even with Brown in polling. I can't think of a better example of how clueless and brainwashed the zombies of this state are.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Thank God' She Didn't Take Clothes Off, Brown Says

*BOSTON -- *Sen. Scott Brown seemed to be taking a shot at his Democratic opponent Elizabeth Warren's physical appearance during a radio interview Thursday morning. 
Brown was asked to respond to a comment Warren made in a debate Tuesday night when she was asked about Brown's nude appearance in Cosmopolitan magazine when he was a student at Tufts. 
Listen To WZLX Interview 
Warren said that she "didn't take her clothes off" to pay for school.

Read more: 'Thank God' She Didn't Take Clothes Off, Brown Says - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Just what we need another Harvard mouthpiece that has never created a job telling us lowly citizens how to live.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Warren said that she didnt take her clothes off to pay for school.


...and Senator Scott Brown secures the vote of the strippers of Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Web readers: Liz started it!

Elizabeth Warren started the dressing down of rival U.S. Sen. Scott Brown, sparking all the nude negativity, online readers voted overwhelmingly.
In a bostonherald.com poll posted yesterday, 61 percent voted Warren opened the centerfold fury by saying she kept her clothes on in college when Brown didn't. Another 21 percent blame Brown for saying "Thank God" Warren didn't take hers off.
And readers were quick to blast away:

Web readers: Liz started it! - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pelosi Calls Scott Brown 'Clueless'

*WASHINGTON -- *House Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi said on Sunday that Sen. Scott Brown's wisecrack about Democratic rival Elizabeth Warren shows he is clueless about women. During a Democratic primary debate Tuesday, Warren was asked about Brown's decision to pose nude in Cosmopolitan magazine when he was a student at Tufts. Asked how she paid for college, Warren said she kept her clothes on. During an interview Thursday morning on WZLX radio, Brown laughed about the comment and said, 'Thank God.' He later said he was joking. On ABC's "This Week," Pelosi said the comment showed "how clueless Sen. Brown is," and that he may not even realize how disrespectful some might find that joke. The California Democrat said she hopes Brown takes back the remark.

Read more: Pelosi Calls Scott Brown 'Clueless' - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Talk about clueless.... Why the hell should he take it back? Warren started the whole shitstorm along with the nitwit who asked her the question. 


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Talk about clueless.... Why the hell should he take it back? Warren started the whole shitstorm along with the nitwit who asked her the question.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


+1

Pelosi calling someone else clueless? That's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> House Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi said on Sunday that Sen. Scott Brown's wisecrack about Democratic rival Elizabeth Warren shows he is clueless about women.


Sorry Nancy, that tactic didn't work for Marsha Coakley, it's not going to work this time.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Pelosi Calls Scott Brown 'Clueless'
> 
> *WASHINGTON -- *House Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi said on Sunday that Sen. Scott Brown's wisecrack about Democratic rival Elizabeth Warren shows he is clueless about women. During a Democratic primary debate Tuesday, Warren was asked about Brown's decision to pose nude in Cosmopolitan magazine when he was a student at Tufts. Asked how she paid for college, Warren said she kept her clothes on. During an interview Thursday morning on WZLX radio, Brown laughed about the comment and said, 'Thank God.' He later said he was joking. On ABC's "This Week," Pelosi said the comment showed "how clueless Sen. Brown is," and that he may not even realize how disrespectful some might find that joke. The California Democrat said she hopes Brown takes back the remark.


Look nancy, it's like this, warren started with the disrespectful comments. If she can't take the response; then, she shouldn't be making snarky comments. What Brown said wasn't any worse than what she said. Although I'm sure nancy and elizabeth (et al) imagine themselves as visions of loveliness, I'm sure we can all agree that he is correct. I would never pose nude for a magazine (you're all welcome by the way) and I would not want my daughters doing it. But, there are far worse ways for someone to come up with the cash to put themselves through school than posing nude for a well known mainstream magazine. Although what do I know, I suppose I'm just clueless about women.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Nancy, go the Fuck back to pushing your face in dough to make ballbag cookies for Barney .


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh. I just looked at her picture. Scott was 100% correct. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Reuters


Warren raises $3 million in first weeks of Senate bid Reuters - ‎50 minutes ago‎

Elizabeth Warren speaks with voters as she campaigns after announcing her candidacy for the Senate in Framingham, Massachusetts, September 14, 2011.


----------

